# Kung sabagay



## AskLang

How do you translate 'kung sabagay' into English? An example would be -

_"Shall we drop by the house or go straight to the grocery store? "_
_"There's no need for us to drop by there anyway."_
_"Kung sabagay."_

Thank you very much.


----------



## DotterKat

I have used "kung sabagay" in the same way you did in your example  above.  However, strictly speaking, it is not the correct usage,  especially in written form.

_Kung sabagay_ best translates to the adverbs *in any case*, *in that case,* or even _*anyway*_.

All of the above adverbial phrases (including the Tagalog *kung sabagay*)  aim to explain or expound on a previous statement. In other words, when  you use these adverbial phrases, you are saying that the previous  statement is true and that you are in fact even_ adding_ to the veracity  of that statement.

If all you say is "kung sabagay" in response to a statement, it could be  correct in the context of an on going conversation because your  interlocutor already understands that you agree with him or her and is  already cognizant of the reason or other reasons you have in mind for  agreeing with him or her.  In written form, it would be more properly  written as "*In any case....*", the dots denoting the following statement that is implicit in the ongoing conversation.

Here are some ways your sample text might be completed:

_"Shall we drop by the house or go straight to the grocery store? "_
_"There's no need for us to drop by there anyway."_
_"Kung sabagay (_*In any case*_ / _*Anyway*_), *wala naman tayong kailangan sa bahay*_ / _*dala ko naman ang pera / mas madali tayong makakabalik kung uunahin natin ang grocery.*_"

If you want to end the conversation with a simple statement, the last sentence could be "Oo nga." or "Tama ka nga."

Ending the conversation with "Kung sabagay..." as I said is acceptable  in everyday conversation when both speakers know the implicit statement  that follows "kung sabagay..." 

Otherwise, _kung sabagay_ by itself (especially in written form) almost seems like a dangling modifier or simply, an incomplete sentence.


----------



## AskLang

Thank you very much Dotterkat!


----------

